# Relationship status?



## Somnium (Aug 21, 2016)

Gathering statistics


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

that's all you need to know


----------



## Snagged (Aug 21, 2016)

Not surprised most of us are single


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah have a guess ^.^


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Aug 21, 2016)

*flashes back to 'All the single furries'*


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 21, 2016)

Relationship status: Slightly desperate


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> View attachment 13170


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Relationship? What's that?


It's a myth


----------



## Somnium (Aug 21, 2016)

This is bad, like seriously guys, why??


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> This is bad, like seriously guys, why??


I'm way too young to have a solid/stable/real relationship with anyone (worst excuse 2016)
Now


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


>


Убирайся отсюда, сталкер .з.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Aug 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> This is bad, like seriously guys, why??


I hate other people.


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Убирайся отсюда, сталкер .з.




Я не сталкер . Я смешно


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> This is bad, like seriously guys, why??


Speaking seriously, got myself in several relationships in a row, but was kinda unlucky and burned out for a couple of years. Now I'm busy with my day job and personal hobbies/ambitions, so I don't have much time to expand my social circle, and my current female friends/fellows are either in relationship or not really interested in me and vice versa. I think I'll get attached to someone sooner or later, so I don't throw myself into search for the love interest just for the sake of it. Being single isn't a bad thing as long as you know what to do with your life, and is certainly better than having a GF and not knowing what to do (which happened to me several times), that's what I can say.


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> Я не сталкер . Я смешно


If traslated back properly, it sounds like "I'm not stalker, I am the fun", lol


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> If traslated back properly, it sounds like "I'm not stalker, I am the fun", lol



Really? Nice. I'm no grammar teacher but i think that that is incorrect XD. But


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Aug 21, 2016)

My happiness isn't dependent on me being in a relationship.


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> Really? Nice. I'm no grammar teacher but i think that that is incorrect XD


Well, more proper version will be "Я не сталкер, я само веселье" or "Я не сталкер, я сам смех", but your variation is close enough. Use any of the above as your catchphrase, fellow slavs will respect your vocabulary


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 21, 2016)

Happily single. There is an awesome lady I have been hanging out with / chatting with a lot through lately  ^^


----------



## Julen (Aug 21, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Well, more proper version will be "Я не сталкер, я само веселье" or "Я не сталкер, я сам смех", but your variation is close enough. Use any of the above as your catchphrase, fellow slavs will respect your vocabulary


Thanks for the help tovarich nerdbat!


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> Thanks for the help tovarich nerdbat!


Не за что, комрад!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

I said a hip hop,
The hippie, the hippie,
To the hip, hip hop, and you don't stop, a rock it
To the bang bang boogie, say, up jump the boogie,
To the rhythm of the boogie, the beat.
Now, what you hear is not a test - I'm rappin' to the beat,
And me, the groove, and my friends are gonna try to move your feet.
See, I am Wonder Mike, and I'd like to say hello,
To the black, to the white, the red and the brown,
The purple and yellow. But first, I gotta
Bang bang, the boogie to the boogie,
Say up jump the boogie to the bang bang boogie,
Let's rock, you don't stop,
Rock the rhythm that'll make your body rock.
Well so far you've heard my voice but I brought two friends along,
And the next on the mic is my man Hank,
C'mon, Hank, sing that song!
Check it out, I'm the C-A-S-A, the N-O-V-A,
And the rest is F-L-Y,
You see I go by the code of the doctor of the mix,
And these reasons I'll tell you why.
You see, I'm six foot one, and I'm tons of fun
When I dress to a T,
You see, I got more clothes than Muhammad Ali
and I dress so viciously.
I got bodyguards, I got two big cars
Thcall the Master Gee.
Well, my name is known all over the world
By all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls.
I'm goin' down in history
As the baddest rapper there ever could be.
Now I'm feelin' the highs and you're feelin' the lows,
The beat starts gettin' into your toes
You start poppin' your fingers and stompin' your feet
And movin' your body while while you're sitting in your seat
And then damn! Ya start doin' the freak, I said
Damn! Right outta your seat
Then you throw your hands high in the air,
Ya rockin' to the rhythm, shake your derriere
Ya rockin' to the beat without a care,
With the sureshot MCs for the affair.
Now, I'm not as tall as the rest of the gang
But I rap to the beat just the same.
I got a little face, and a pair of brown eyes
All I'm here to do, ladies, is hypnotize
Singin' on'n'n'on'n'on on'n'on,
The beat don't stop until the break of dawn
Singin' on'n'n'on'n'on on'n'on,
Like a hot bcome on, girls, get on the floor
A-come alive, y'all, a-gimme what you got
'Cause I'm guaranteed to make you rock
I said one, two, three, four, tell me, Wonder Mike
What are you waiting for?
I said e rhythm of a groovy beat
And I attempt to raise your body heat.
Just blow your mind, so you can't speak
And do a thing but a-rock and shuffle your feet
And let it change up to a dance called the freak
And when you finally do come into your rhythmic beat,
Rest a little while so you don't get weak.
I know a man named Hank
He has more rhymes than a serious bank
So come on Hank, sing that song,
To the rhythm of the boogie, the bang bang da bong!
Well, I'm Imp the Dimp, the ladies' pimp,
The women fight for my delight.
But I'm the grandmaster with the three MCs
That shock the house for the young ladies
And when you come inside, into the front,
Yxy, or even cute,
But he looks like a sucker in a blue and red suit,"
I said, "You need a man man who's got finesse
And his whole name across his chest
He may be able to fly all through the night,
But can he rock a party 'til the early light?
He can't satisfy you with his little worm,
But I can bust you out with my super sperm!"
I go do it, I go do it, I go do it, do it, do it.
An' I'm here an' I'm there, I'm Big Ban Hank, I'm everywhere
Just throw your hands up in the air
And party hardy like you just don't care
Let's do it, don't stop, y'all, a tick tock, y'all, you don't stop!
Go ho-tel, mo-tel, what you gonna do today? (Say what?)
I'm gonna get a fly girl, gonna get some spank, drive off in a def OJ,
Everybody go, "Ho-tel, mo-tel, Holiday Inn"
You say if your girl starts actin' up, then you take her friend
I say skip, dive, what can I say?
I caht down and get you a groove
For you to dance, you got to be hot
So e, do what you like!
I say a can of beer that's sweeter than honey,
Like a millionaire that has no money
Like a rainy day that is not wet,
Like a gamblin' fiend that does not bet
Like Dracula without his fangs,
Like the boogie to the boogie without the boogie bang
Like collard greens that don't taste good,
Like a tree that's not made out of wood
Like goin' up and not comin' down,
Is just like the beat without the sound, no sound
To the beat beat, you do the freak
Everybody just rock and dance to the beat
Have you ever went over a friends house to eat
And the food just ain't no good?
The macaroni's soggy, the peas are mushed,
And the chicken tastes like wood
So you try to play it off like you think you can
B that looks like cheese
Oh so you say "That's it, I gotta leave this place
I don't care what these people think,
I'm just sittin' here makin' myself nauseous
With this ugly food that stinks"
So you bust out the door while it's still closed
Still sick from the food you ate
And then you run to the store for quick relief
From a bottle of Kaopectate
And then you call your friend two weeks later
To see how he has been
And he says, "I understand about the food,
Baby Bubba, but we're still friends"
With a hip hop the hippie to the hippie
The hip hip a hop, a you don't stop the rockin'
To the bang bang boogie
Say up jump the boogie to the rhythm of the boogie the beat
I say, "Hank, can ya rock?
Can ya rock to the rhythm that just don't stop?
Can ya hip me to the shoobie doo?"
I said, "Come on, make, make the people move!"
I go to the balls and then ring the bell
Because I am the man with the clientele
And if ya ask me why I rock so well,
A Big Bang, I got clientele
And from the time I was only six years old
I never forgot what I was told
It was the best advice I ever had
It came from my wise, dear old dad
He said, "Sit down, punk, I wanna talk to you
And don't say a word until I'm through
Now there's a time to laugh, a time to cry
A time to live and a time to die
A timeys remember what he had to say
So whn the sucker MCs try to chump my style
I let them know that I'm versatile
I got style, finesse, and a little black book
That's filled with rhymes and I know you wanna look
But the thing that separates you from me
And that is called originality
Because my rhymes are on from what you heard
I didn't even bite, not a go---wordhnCrocker in stereo
Well like the Barkay's singin' "Holy Ghost"
The sounds to throw down, they're played the most
It's like my man Captain Sky
Whose name he earned with his super sperm
We rock and we don't stop
Get off, y'al that it makes you freak
And come alive, gcett without her face
Like the Barkays on the mic
Like gettin' down right for you tonight
Like movin' your body so you don't know how
Right to the rhythm and throw down
Like comin' alive to the Master Gee
The brother who rocks so viciously
I
Like a hot buttered de pop pop de popcorn...


----------



## Inzoreno (Aug 21, 2016)

To be perfectly honest, I have very low self confidence and self esteem as well as bad social skills that makes it very difficult to bring myself to ever ask a girl out. I'm almost 26 and haven't even been on a single date yet because of that.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 21, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> To be perfectly honest, I have very low self confidence and self esteem as well as bad social skills that makes it very difficult to bring myself to ever ask a girl out. I'm almost 26 and haven't even been on a single date yet because of that.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 21, 2016)

I never wanted to come off as one of those "well what's the point of a relationship, it's stupid, I'm better off" sort of dickheads, just I've tried and I didn't really feel any happier. Good chance something might spark up during college, but other than that I don't feel rushed at all.


----------



## sho-shonojo (Aug 21, 2016)

Seeing all these single people makes me feel kind of guilty about being in poly-triad. But then also not guilty, since I had to crush on my GF for like SIX YEARS before we even realized that poly was a thing and she didn't have to break up with her long time BF.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Aug 21, 2016)

Married and monogamous, and raising two kids.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 21, 2016)

Single and fucking proud of it. I for the most part can't be assed to have a relationship. Wouldn't mind one though.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 21, 2016)

Single and looking. </3


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 21, 2016)

o.o taken and looking (odd man out)


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 21, 2016)

I rarely find anyone I would want to develop romantic interest in. Sometimes I wonder if romance is really just fantasy. I mean I like people, and doing people things with them. It's just the whole intimacy thing outside of sex seems silly.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 21, 2016)

Grruelty said:


> I rarely find anyone I would want to develop romantic interest in. Sometimes I wonder if romance is really just fantasy. I mean I like people, and doing people things with them. It's just the whole intimacy thing outside of sex seems silly.








What if I told you, People do stay single there whole lives and just have sex with 1 or a few select partners who agree with the same concept at you? But because I am curious why does it seem silly?


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 21, 2016)

Rokuna said:


> What if I told you, People do stay single there whole lives and just have sex with 1 or a few select partners who agree with the same concept at you? But because I am curious why does it seem silly?


I like the whole polyamourous concept, it just seems to make more sense. To me it just seems like people take intimacy too seriously, and end up in a possesive paradigm with one another. Perhaps silly wasn't the right word to use though.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 21, 2016)

Grruelty said:


> I like the whole polyamourous concept, it just seems to make more sense. To me it just seems like people take intimacy too seriously, and end up in a possesive paradigm with one another. Perhaps silly wasn't the right word to use though.


 
Well right now in my case me and my gf are looking for a willing third to join us cause we are poly, and while relationships are hard I will admit, it's nice to come home and have someone to talk to/other stuff. It's comforting.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm single by choice right now, but if the right guy came along, who knows ;3


----------



## Synthex (Aug 22, 2016)

Happily taken but open to the possibility of poly if the right person were to pop up.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 22, 2016)

It's getting lonely..


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 22, 2016)

Chilling as a single pringle~ Just happy to be single, but I'm not adverse to having a relationship with the right person ^^


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 22, 2016)

Im single and ready to mingle JKJKJK


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 22, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> It's getting lonely..


Awww *hugs* ^^


----------



## SuperCuddleWolfy (Aug 22, 2016)

Single. 

Though that might be for the best. I'd feel a bit bad for the person who would have to deal with my idiocy all the time.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 22, 2016)

Alot of y'all are super hard on yourselves


----------



## Tao (Aug 22, 2016)

Rokuna said:


> Alot of y'all are super hard on yourselves



Or just super hard, period.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 22, 2016)

Tao said:


> Or just super hard, period.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Soren49 (Aug 23, 2016)

I've been in a relationship with my bf for 5 years. Though if for some reason or another we don't work out, I'd prefer to stay single haha...


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 5, 2016)

To there is no doubt that most of us are single

* points to himself that he is also still single and lonely*


----------



## Nashida (Sep 5, 2016)

Been in  a loving relationship for almost two years and we don't plan on stopping.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 5, 2016)

*cough* I'm um..well.. Single.. 
But! 
I'm not really looking.
Enjoying my own company.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 5, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> *cough* I'm um..well.. Single..
> But!
> I'm not really looking.
> Enjoying my own company.


Lots of single people. Some are actively looking, too.

Personallu I am not really looking either, but having a good girlfriend sure as hell wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Lots of single people. Some are actively looking, too.
> 
> Personallu I am not really looking either, but having a good girlfriend sure as hell wouldn't hurt.



Haha, I'm not bothered either way. I'm happy and comfortable in my own company, which is good considering i got to live with me for the rest of my life ;P


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 5, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Haha, I'm not bothered either way. I'm happy and comfortable in my own company, which is good considering i got to live with me for the rest of my life ;P


Hehehe. I don't mind being on my own either, although it wouldn't hurt to have someone to share my experiences and fun with. Family and friends doesn't really count in this regard.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehehe. I don't mind being on my own either, although it wouldn't hurt to have someone to share my experiences and fun with. Family and friends doesn't really count in this regard.



I can understand those feels. x3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Sep 5, 2016)

Married as fuck.


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 5, 2016)

SINGLE AS A PRINGLE


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 5, 2016)

Hmm, I happen to enjoy the single life.  It feels more free, but the fact is, family wont live forever and friends tend to change and move on with time.  So having that 'special person' would be a major plus.  The longer you wait to find that person, the harder it will be to do so.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 5, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Hmm, I happen to enjoy the single life.  It feels more free, but the fact is, family wont live forever and friends tend to change and move on with time.  So having that 'special person' would be a major plus.  The longer you wait to find that person, the harder it will be to do so.



But there is a personal freedom and happiness to be found within yourself, and that freedom of not relying on others to be the main source of your happiness is uplifting. Not saying it's bad to have or want people in your life that make you happy, because I also get lonely, but if you can be happy and loving to yourself and contented with your own company that in itself a beautiful thing and can do wonders for you.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 5, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> But there is a personal freedom and happiness to be found within yourself, and that freedom of not relying on others to be the main source of your happiness is uplifting. Not saying it's bad to have or want people in your life that make you happy, because I also get lonely, but if you can be happy and loving to yourself and contented with your own company that in itself a beautiful thing and can do wonders for you.


As true as that is, and I'll tell you whole heartedly that I have the same philosophy, you'll reach a point in your life where you realize that the only reason why you feel ok with your own self love is because you aren't entirely alone yet.  You still have family, and maybe even friends to keep you company, which is all you ever need.  However, your parents wont always be there (unless you die before they do, for some reason o.o) and the rest of your family have their own lives to tend to. Your friends will not always be there.  They'll have their own lives, as well, and you'll be left with.. well, yourself.  When you truly know what 'loneliness' feels like, then you'll realize having a mate isn't all that bad, and worth giving up some of your freedom for.


----------



## swooz (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm single.


----------



## swooz (Sep 5, 2016)

And only partially dead inside!


----------



## swooz (Sep 5, 2016)

Flirty as fuck!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 6, 2016)

swooz said:


> Flirty as fuck!












how the fuck?


----------



## swooz (Sep 6, 2016)

Throuh the magic of sarcasm, my friend.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Sep 6, 2016)

swooz said:


> Flirty as fuck!



Go get 'em tiger.


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 6, 2016)

swooz said:


> Flirty as fuck!


Are you sure?

And I can simply say that finding the special one can be challenge


----------



## swooz (Sep 6, 2016)

Sarcasm you dunce


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm happily married. I'm a huge geek, married to another huge geek. It does happen.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 6, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> I'm happily married. I'm a huge geek, married to another huge geek. It does happen.



I thought people are attracted to opposites.


----------



## swooz (Sep 6, 2016)

Depends.


----------



## swooz (Sep 6, 2016)

On the person.


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I thought people are attracted to opposites.


Our fandoms do vary. The husband is not a Furry or is he into some of the things I am, but we share a lot of common ground.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 6, 2016)

So jelly.


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 6, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> So jelly.


Don't be jelly, be jam instead! It's sweeter!


----------



## LeSigh (Sep 7, 2016)

Single. Certainly wouldn't mind having a boyfriend, but after several failed relationships I'm not really actively looking for one.


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 14, 2016)

Single.

Establishing and maintaining a relationship requires compatibility, mutual attraction and trust and yes, I have come close to finding all three of these things in one or two people over the years. Close...


----------



## UldarDragon (Sep 14, 2016)

*sigh* 
I guess Furs might tend to look for other Fur partners ^.=.^
I know that'd be a dream come true for me 

Don't give up singles!
As far as I have seen you're all pretty damn awesome!


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm single as hell. I need someone in my life! Please lord help me!


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 14, 2016)

If you're single and interested in finding someone I wouldn't really recommend looking on forums, but that's just me. Though it's online people tend to meet at first to allow first impressions, and who knows. You might find your perfect mate online. Friend of mine is happily married by finding his wife over the net and they now moved together across half the country. I still make fun of him over how they met, and his wife still laugh every time I mention it. A more fun-loving pair at least in my eyes is hard to find.

Find someone interesting, send'em a PM, see what happens. Though it's also whether you want strictly an IRL relationship, one over the net or a mix of both with regular or semi-regular meetups. Lots of things/aspects with a relationship you might wanna consider before entering one.

But if you find the person for you I can guarantee that even if you might end up breaking up a year afterwards, the experience alone should be worth it.


----------



## _Hushy (Sep 14, 2016)

Omg I can change my vote now :')

I'm a happy wolf~

Forums may not be the best place to look for everyone, but it's certainly possible it'll work out for you. It was the starting place for me, just keep looking. Not every fuzzbutt uses every fuzzbutt website/chat.


----------



## TidesofFate (Sep 14, 2016)

Lea.Tigris said:


> *cough* I'm um..well.. Single..
> But!
> I'm not really looking.
> Enjoying my own company.


Your own company such as Sony or Marvel, that's great. Being a company owner is awesome.


----------



## wishai (Sep 15, 2016)

Excuse me ... -ship...

As like that?


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 15, 2016)

wishai said:


> Excuse me ... -ship...
> 
> As like that?
> 
> View attachment 13582


Your relationship is like a sinking ship that's turned into a meme and lightshow? I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## wishai (Sep 15, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Your relationship is like a sinking ship that's turned into a meme and lightshow? I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 16, 2016)

Very happily married for almost seventeen years now! Don't give up guys and gals. Like myself, sometimes the one sneaks up on you and ties up your heart before you even realize what is happening.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 16, 2016)

My status?
Firmly dick in hand.

Jk I've been with my current partner for about 2.5 years.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 16, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> My status?
> Firmly dick in hand.
> 
> Jk I've been with my current partner for about 2.5 years.


Cool! And I can remember those times without company(dick in hand).


----------



## Gari (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm currently a single pringle looking to mingle.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 3, 2016)

Gari said:


> I'm currently a single pringle looking to mingle.


Sorry. Many people here draw the line at dating food. No one here will do that. ;p


----------



## LycanTheory (Oct 3, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Sorry. Many people here draw the line at dating food. No one here will do that. ;p



I might, depending on the food.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 3, 2016)

Single, I seem to always fall for the women that can't stand me.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm single.. And not looking! Yet


----------



## TheBeaver (Oct 3, 2016)

Single, never been in a real relationship.


----------



## LycanTheory (Oct 3, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> Single, I seem to always fall for the women that can't stand me.



Hah! You sound like me, honestly. I don't fall for one's who can't stand me, I just fall for the ones who only seem to want me as a friend. I guess I'm too nice or something, who knows?


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 3, 2016)

I be in a relationship with all of you, if you are over 18, and under.. 45.. All of you at once.. For.. idk, until I get bored with you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Hah! You sound like me, honestly. I don't fall for one's who can't stand me, I just fall for the ones who only seem to want me as a friend. I guess I'm too nice or something, who knows?


Nothing wrong with being nice. It's how I met my mate. They say women like the rough and tough guys, but mist really want a nice man who will treat them right and not like something that belongs to them like piece of property. Keep looking. She's out there.


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 3, 2016)

I choose not to date or partake in relationships until I improve myself. My last break up damaged me. So, I will date again when I am as good of a person as who I used to be before having met her.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 3, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Hah! You sound like me, honestly. I don't fall for one's who can't stand me, I just fall for the ones who only seem to want me as a friend. I guess I'm too nice or something, who knows?


Yeah that's usually the same for me, But after awhile it starts to seem like they must not like me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I be in a relationship with all of you, if you are over 18, and under.. 45.. All of you at once.. For.. idk, until I get bored with you.


God!! You're just such a God!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2016)

Generic Fox said:


> I choose not to date or partake in relationships until I improve myself. My last break up damaged me. So, I will date again when I am as good of a person as who I used to be before having met her.


Never give up brother! Sometimes it takes us getting hurt to heal.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

perpetually single, downside of not wanting to reveal to my family that i'm bisexual...instead I let them continue to think i'm asexual. Helps me hide the other details, like being a furry or a therian (the kind who believe they were an animal in a past life, sometimes it feels like i'm siting on a tail I don't have, lol.) that and being autistic tends to make for a pretty large billboard saying "don't even bother trying to date this guy"


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 3, 2016)

Single and intent on keeping it that way for a long time.


----------



## Rant (Oct 3, 2016)

Guess I'm a rarity being married. Strange I figured more would be in a relationship at least. :/ 
  Perhaps the issue is the lvl of maturity in the furry world, I've met too many who say their adults then scream and cry cause someone called them a baby. If furs can grow up and work stuff out then there may be longer and better relationships.


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 3, 2016)

Rant said:


> Guess I'm a rarity being married. Strange I figured more would be in a relationship at least. :/
> Perhaps the issue is the lvl of maturity in the furry world, I've met too many who say their adults then scream and cry cause someone called them a baby. If furs can grow up and work stuff out then there may be longer and better relationships.


OMG what did he just say 

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

Rant said:


> Guess I'm a rarity being married. Strange I figured more would be in a relationship at least. :/
> Perhaps the issue is the lvl of maturity in the furry world, I've met too many who say their adults then scream and cry cause someone called them a baby. If furs can grow up and work stuff out then there may be longer and better relationships.



<surprisingly mature for his age, realized romantic relationships could potentially bring a lot of problems and comparably few benefits when I was only 12 years old before I even knew what romance was actually intended for. Also never cared much for judging others by looks or based off the opinions of others. (if I did, i'd never have met or gotten to know most of my friends) but to each their own. My school life kind of forced me to mentally mature pretty fast, though I admit emotionally I'm not quite as old as my chronological age.


----------



## LycanTheory (Oct 3, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nothing wrong with being nice. It's how I met my mate. They say women like the rough and tough guys, but mist really want a nice man who will treat them right and not like something that belongs to them like piece of property. Keep looking. She's out there.



I guess I'm sort of a hybrid when it comes to relationship stuff. I'm very strong willed and independent but when I get close to someone like that, I don't really turn mushy but I'm more of a gentleman. It takes a lot for me to turn mushy, like, a girl would literally have to cook for me or pet me, then I'd roll right over, haha.

Thanks for the positive note. It might not seem like much but every time someone gives a genuine opinion like yours and throws in a "don't give up" it really helps.


----------



## LycanTheory (Oct 3, 2016)

Rant said:


> Guess I'm a rarity being married. Strange I figured more would be in a relationship at least. :/
> Perhaps the issue is the lvl of maturity in the furry world, I've met too many who say their adults then scream and cry cause someone called them a baby. If furs can grow up and work stuff out then there may be longer and better relationships.



Actually, my last serious relationship lasted around ten years but we realized, toward the end, that we were just two completely different people who weren't really compatible. In essence, we grew up...

In my opinion, a far more likely scenario for the issue in question would be trouble finding someone who's both a good fit and doesn't think we're crazy for being furries.

I realize it's just my opinion but to me it seems a bit more logical and realistic than just chalking it up as everyone being immature.

To each their own, however.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 3, 2016)

I think I'm into polyamory..


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 3, 2016)

Rant said:


> Guess I'm a rarity being married. Strange I figured more would be in a relationship at least. :/
> Perhaps the issue is the lvl of maturity in the furry world, I've met too many who say their adults then scream and cry cause someone called them a baby. If furs can grow up and work stuff out then there may be longer and better relationships.


 No. Not rare. There are a few of us married folk around. I think it's just harder for furried because they keep secrets. Keeping secrets ways heavily on your soul. Although I have seen some of these 15 year olds on here act more mature than some of the 20somethings. But all in all a good bunch.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 4, 2016)

Single. I'm taking a break from dating. My longest relationship was about 7 years. My last relationship lasted a little over a year. I suspect my autism, eating disorder and obscure interests all play a role in why my relationships are terminated.


----------



## Kit-Kat-Katt (Oct 6, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> *flashes back to 'All the single furries'*


Hells sake mate


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 6, 2016)

It'd be impossible as a Force Ghost to date. And if I did find anyone, it wouldn't work anyway since anyone into dead guys is kind of weird. Like that one Legends book, Children of the Jedi, where Luke has a romance with a Force Ghost trapped in a computer. I know, it's weird. The author was bad. I am so glad Batnam books stopped being the publisher for Star Wars books.


----------



## pistolkitty (Oct 6, 2016)

Single. Staying single. I've been through 3 relationships and I'm not going through another one, because the last relationship I was in turned out to be a _*FUCKING LIE *_which made me realize that I was only made for lust and not love.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 6, 2016)

pistolkitty said:


> Single. Staying single. I've been through 3 relationships and I'm not going through another one, because the last relationship I was in turned out to be a _*FUCKING LIE *_which made me realize that I was only made for lust and not love.



I'm sorry to hear that. I've been through roughly 7 so far. Sometimes it can take a while before you really do find that special someone that loves you for who you are and not just your body.

And in my case I hope that someday I can find someone who can put up with my odd interests and other quirks. My ex wants to get back with me but I'm in no hurry to date again. I need time to evaluate my own, personal issues.


----------



## Kiwaru (Oct 6, 2016)

Single and ready to mingle ;D

Bowchicawowowowwww



SkyboundTerror said:


> Single and looking. </3



Let me get them digits!

J/k, j/k *hides* ;w;


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 6, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> It'd be impossible as a Force Ghost to date. And if I did find anyone, it wouldn't work anyway since anyone into dead guys is kind of weird. Like that one Legends book, Children of the Jedi, where Luke has a romance with a Force Ghost don't trapped in a computer. I know, it's weird. The author was bad. I am so glad Batman books stopped being the publisher for Star Wars books.


Man, I forgot about that book. I still have it. I have all my Star Wars books still. Matter of fact been thinking about cracking them open again.


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Oct 6, 2016)

single af like I want to get into something, but as soon as the opportunity arrises I'm like "haha bruv nah dawg were best buds huh homie" anyone else have this??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 6, 2016)

Peaches-and-Dreams said:


> single af like I want to get into something, but as soon as the opportunity arrises I'm like "haha bruv nah dawg were best buds huh homie" anyone else have this??


Once upon a time. But I have been married to my soulmate now for almost 17 years. She's my best friend!


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Oct 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Once upon a time. But I have been married to my soulmate now for almost 17 years. She's my best friend!


aw thats so sweet!


----------



## Storok (Oct 6, 2016)

Peaches-and-Dreams said:


> aw thats so sweet!


in 17 years we can say this too


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Oct 6, 2016)

Storok said:


> in 17 years we can say this too


jfc dude


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Man, I forgot about that book. I still have it. I have all my Star Wars books still. Matter of fact been thinking about cracking them open again.


Cool, though you'll want to skip the bad novels such as Jedi Prince, Children of the Jedi, Planet of Twilight, Crystal Star, Black Fleet Crisis, Corellian Trilogy, Agents of Chaos II, Balance Point, and the Force Heretic Trilogy. Though if you read the Crystal Star while pretending it's a Star Trek novel, you'll be good. It might as well be one anyway since the writer was writing a lot of Star Trek novels at the time.


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 6, 2016)

Peaches-and-Dreams said:


> single af like I want to get into something, but as soon as the opportunity arrises I'm like "haha bruv nah dawg were best buds huh homie" anyone else have this??


That's all too relatable,  it's either that or they already with someone.  But being single has it's perks too ^^


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 6, 2016)

Been with my gf for two years.
She's also my handler as of recently.


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 11, 2016)

Well snap, i'm able to change my vote. This fuzzbutt is off the market as it were  ^^


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 11, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> Well snap, i'm able to change my vote. This fuzzbutt is off the market as it were  ^^


Congratz :3

Made me realize I had to change mine too x3


----------



## Zenoth (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you FoxInTheCloset ^^. And grats to you as well.


----------



## Stormi (Oct 11, 2016)

I should change my vote because I am indeed in a relationship... with myself!

I'm going to buy myself a partial, have my teeth fixed, go to KamiCon this January and hopefully travel to my first furry con afterwards!

XD Things are going splendidly.



... ;_;


----------



## Somnium (Oct 11, 2016)

Stormi said:


> I should change my vote because I am indeed in a relationship... with myself!
> 
> I'm going to buy myself a partial, have my teeth fixed, go to KamiCon this January and hopefully travel to my first furry con afterwards!
> 
> ...



yep I always compliment that hot guy in the mirror who I see every morning :3


----------



## Xing Tian (Oct 11, 2016)

Ralationship? What is this word you speak of?


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 12, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> Ralationship? What is this word you speak of?


I'm just going to pretend you didn't say that word.


----------



## Xing Tian (Oct 12, 2016)

What does the word mean? Do you know? I hear that world less then I see the sun in an English winter XD


----------



## Notkastar (Oct 12, 2016)

Single and completely o.k with that actually ╹‿╹)
(Being in a relationship sounds draining and exhausting tbh 
and I just want to be left alone most of the time. ─‿─)


----------



## Xing Tian (Oct 12, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Single and completely o.k with that actually ╹‿╹)
> (Being in a relationship sounds draining and exhausting tbh ─‿─)


Agreed


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Single and completely o.k with that actually ╹‿╹)
> (Being in a relationship sounds draining and exhausting tbh
> and I just want to be left alone most of the time. ─‿─)


It's not that bad!


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 12, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> What does the word mean? Do you know? I hear that world less then I see the sun in an English winter XD


Beats me?  We english don't even see the sun in the summer!


----------



## Xing Tian (Oct 12, 2016)

Well I'm in England I've seen it all week


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 12, 2016)

Xing Tian said:


> Well I'm in England I've seen it all week


Lucky! It's been raining here an then cloudy for the rest of the week. >< Then again I do like the rain.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Update: happily taken ^_^


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Update: happily taken ^_^


You're hand doesn't count, m9.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're hand doesn't count, m9.


I have a boyfriend tyvm


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I have a boyfriend tyvm


That makes it seem even more like you're using your hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

because...you're a guy...and.....boyfriend...nvm. Horrible joke.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2016)

Single and horny.


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 20, 2016)

Saaa





Mr. Fox said:


> Single and horny.


I can relate.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> Saaa
> I can relate.


We should, like, totally date. :v


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> We should, like, totally date. :v


Holy fuck that rhymed...


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 20, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> We should, like, totally date. :v


like totally no.
I'm just in it for the yiffs


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> like totally no.
> I'm just in it for the yiffs


wow
He even made it rhyme and everything and you're just gonna diss him like that. wow...wow


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Holy fuck that rhymed...


That was the point.


SomeDumbFluff said:


> I'm just in it for the yiffs


Hey so am I!


Very Hairy Larry said:


> wow
> He even made it rhyme and everything and you're just gonna diss him like that. wow...wow


I know, so mean amirite?!?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Update: happily taken ^_^


Me too ^w^



Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're hand doesn't count, m9.


But I count


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 20, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> That was the point.
> 
> Hey so am I!
> 
> I know, so mean amirite?!?


holy shit you guys are right. I'm denouncing my asshole ways and gonna be your girlfriend now. "does this make my butt look big?"


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> But I count


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISH!


wait wut, u serious? huh.......k den
cul


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> I'm denouncing my asshole ways


No, I demand you treat me like the furry trash I am. >:V

And yes, your butt looks big. :v


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISH!
> 
> 
> wait wut, u serious? huh.......k den
> cul


That means I'm @Abyssalrider 's boyfriend, if you still can't tell...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> [QUOTE="SomeDumbFluff, post: 5616228, member: 105671"I'm denouncing my asshole way
> No, I demand you treat me like the furry trash I am. >:V
> 
> and yes, your butt looks big. :v


And that is how you hook people up!
Giving myself a pat for that. *pats back*


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh shit.
so you are one of those huh?
and I think you are in luck because I really like garbage.

I'll treat you however you want
you like getting beat in the good way or the bad way?


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> And that is how you hook people up!
> Giving myself a pat for that. *pats back*


" hello its me pat back"


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> That means I'm @Abyssalrider 's boyfriend, if you still can't tell...


No wonder you guys are always role-playing in those rp threads.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> " hello its me pat back"


DUH FUK?! You were bout to leave his ass and I was like...



Very Hairy Larry said:


> wow
> He even made it rhyme and everything and you're just gonna diss him like that. wow...wow


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> Oh shit.
> so you are one of those huh?
> and I think you are in luck because I really like garbage.
> 
> ...


Yeah bby u know it!

And as long as I'm murring I don't care.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> No wonder you guys are always role-playing in those rp threads.


Actually we started last night so...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Actually we started last night so...


Probably gonna end this night, SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....





jk, dude


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Probably gonna end this night, SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-cough cough asshole cough-


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Probably gonna end this night, SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


@Abyssalrider : GET HIM


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @Abyssalrider : GET HIM


run up


SomeDumbFluff said:


> -cough cough asshole cough-














you're welcome for hooking you up with someone for the first time in your life


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> run up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he already cheated on me and took our child 
thanks for ruining my life prick


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 21, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> he already cheated on me and took our child
> thanks for ruining my life prick


Anytime, bitch. heh


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Anytime, bitch. heh


I think I just fell for you.
take me now!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 21, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> I think I just fell for you.
> take me now!


huh


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 21, 2016)

O





Very Hairy Larry said:


> huh


r at least call me more names


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 21, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> O
> r at least call me more names


disgusting dyke whore.

Geezus chryst, how's that for an insult?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2016)

Ha-ha, this thread is a fucking mess!. Ruined in traditional furry style. <3


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ha-ha, this thread is a fucking mess!. Ruined in traditional furry style. <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2016)

That's so hawt.


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 21, 2016)

Finally something I can fap to


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm gonna ja-I mean, yehahahahHAHAHAHAAA! funny meme, m987654321


----------



## Somnium (Oct 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Update: happily taken ^_^



oh no m8 no, it doesn't work like that. You can't just go around calling every pen pal your date, you have to make a special connection first.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're hand doesn't count, m9.


You should know, m9.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> oh no m8 no, it doesn't work like that. You can't just go around calling every pen pal your date, you have to make a special connection first.


Somnium, even though I'm autistic...when it comes to how @Jin-Lust-4-Sin makes me feel...even I can't be wrong.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> when it comes to how @Jin-Lust-4-Sin makes me feel...even I can't be wrong.


totally not screaming and fan-boying internally at the moment


----------



## Somnium (Oct 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Somnium, even though I'm autistic...when it comes to how @Jin-Lust-4-Sin makes me feel...even I can't be wrong.



Well I.. just enjoy it ^^


----------



## Somnium (Oct 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Sadly, there are such things called "debilitating diseases" that exist within this world that's only purpose is to sap all happiness that you could've had in your life away from you and plunge you into Madness. You're lucky if the disease kills you before your own mental instability does it for you. Not being able to experience any of life's happiness and rather having to depend on the pill after pill every single day of your dwindling life that your doctor prescribes to you makes life feel a bit pointless and bleak, yet you will be left yearning for all that you wish you could've done or seen but was robbed of.
> 
> For those of you that aren't afflicted by the imperfections that our unknown Creator bestowed upon this earth, I ask of you to enjoy whatever it is you can that so many simply cannot.
> (Aka don't give a fuck about what others say and do what you want *sighs*)



buddy, what are you talking about? Who did this to you?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> buddy, what are you talking about? Who did this to you?


Why, the one who created us of course. The one who is both worshipped for his supposed holiness or abandoned due to his elusive, perhaps even diabolical intentions.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Oct 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Sadly, there are such things called "debilitating diseases" that exist within this world that's only purpose is to sap all happiness that you could've had in your life away from you and plunge you into Madness. You're lucky if the disease kills you before your own mental instability does it for you. Not being able to experience any of life's happiness and rather having to depend on the pill after pill every single day of your dwindling life that your doctor prescribes to you makes life feel a bit pointless and bleak, yet you will be left yearning for all that you wish you could've done or seen but was robbed of.
> 
> For those of you that aren't afflicted by the imperfections that our unknown Creator bestowed upon this earth, I ask of you to enjoy whatever it is you can that so many simply cannot.
> (Aka don't give a fuck about what others say and do what you want *sighs*)


O...K?


----------



## Somnium (Oct 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Why, the one who created us of course. The one who is both worshipped for his supposed holiness or abandoned due to his elusive, perhaps even diabolical intentions.



He's only testing you. He's hard, but he's right


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Why, the one who created us of course. The one who is both worshipped for his supposed holiness or abandoned due to his elusive, perhaps even diabolical intentions.


My mom and dad did this to you?!!??Those are who created me.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 21, 2016)

single innit.
I'm looking though, cuz ya never know :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> He's only testing you. He's hard, but he's right


He's a prick! Who boils babies in lakes of fire and brimstone.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My mom and dad did this to you?!!??Those are who created me.


I'm going to guess that the ability to count beyond the number 2 eludes this one.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm going to guess that the ability to count beyond the number 2 eludes this one.


Grandparents? Great-grandparents? Or should we go longer down the ancestral tree? Because the further down you go the more people are involved.

Seems to be a lot of single people here, myself included. But then again I am not that actively looking. Wouldn't mind a nice girl though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2016)

Well if you want to get all biblical about it "Satan" is responsible for all dem bad feels. :U

Wait, whats this thread about again?
Oh, right, self-loathing and hooking up. :v


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well if you want to get all biblical about it "Satan" is responsible for all dem bad feels. :U


And this "god" of theirs again created Satan, so I would only assume this god is the true evil?


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Oct 21, 2016)

Well, for now my Hand can give me a Handjob and suck my D, sooooooo.....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm going to guess that the ability to count beyond the number 2 eludes this one.


I can count fine. Just not a believer.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 21, 2016)

Glorious single master race. Bought myself a new PC and can now game in 1080p with glorious 2D waifu <3


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 21, 2016)

We should all try to reproduce within the furry community 
making us stronger with each generation.
and even more furrier than before.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 21, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> We should all try to reproduce within the furry community
> making us stronger with each generation.
> and even more furrier than before.


even I have to admit...that sounds like a really bad terrible idea...i'm sure the media would have a field day if they thought we're as inbred as stereotypical rednecks from the deep south.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 21, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> We should all try to reproduce within the furry community
> making us stronger with each generation.
> and even more furrier than before.



Yes and we all should live in a furryville, far away from those nasty hoomans!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Yes and we all should live in a furryville, far away from those nasty hoomans!


I now declare that we take over a remote pacific atoll and claim it in the name of Furries everywhere!
A paradise for all furries forever.


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 21, 2016)

Imagine every aspect of furry life times like 100
bigger tails.
cuter paws.
endless yiffing


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 21, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> Imagine every aspect of furry life times like 100
> bigger tails.
> cuter paws.
> endless yiffing


and we wonder why the media centers on the sexual aspect of the community instead of the broader picture?


----------



## Somnium (Oct 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> and we wonder why the media centers on the sexual aspect of the community instead of the broader picture?



Because yiffing is all that matters for the most, including me. I just want to slam a murrsuiters butt so freaking bad


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Because yiffing is all that matters for the most, including me. I just want to slam a murrsuiters butt so freaking bad


that is the best thing I have ever heard ever
you just earned a gold star.

also everything in saying is in the realm of imagination so try not to be offended 
I'm just a jokester ;3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 21, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> that is the best thing I have ever heard ever
> you just earned a gold star.
> 
> also everything in saying is in the realm of imagination so try not to be offended
> I'm just a jokester ;3


I, on the other hand am *dead serious* about taking the atoll...


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 21, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I, on the other hand am *dead serious* about taking the atoll...


(where should we gather ?we should pick a state to all take over. We will all move there and start promoting furry interests in the court system by voting)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> and we wonder why the media centers on the sexual aspect of the community instead of the broader picture?


Cause we all freaks!!!??


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Because yiffing is all that matters for the most, including me. I just want to slam a murrsuiters butt so freaking bad


You sir!! Are incouragable!


----------



## Somnium (Oct 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You sir!! Are incouragable!



No my dear, I just can't control my horny levels! It's a number 1 symptom of furryism


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 21, 2016)

Actually I'm pretty sure the number one symptom of furryism is imagining you are an animal.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 21, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> (where should we gather ?we should pick a state to all take over. We will all move there and start promoting furry interests in the court system by voting)


I vote Wisconsin, because...Wisconsin, and cheese.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Oct 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> No my dear, I just can't control my horny levels! It's a number 1 symptom of furryism


Well, I'll just totally agree


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 22, 2016)

It's been interesting I guess because my boyfriend has recently been "coming out of the kennel" but his parents ingrained a lot of THOSE PEOPLE ARE CREEPY AND WEIRD into him and it makes me feel bad.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 22, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> It's been interesting I guess because my boyfriend has recently been "coming out of the kennel" but his parents ingrained a lot of THOSE PEOPLE ARE CREEPY AND WEIRD into him and it makes me feel bad.


Yep. I like your term, "coming out of the kennel"! That's pawsome! My wife is still coming to terms with me being a furry.


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 22, 2016)

Sometimes I'll be walking down the street with my tail on and I watch peoples eyes, they see my tail, look at my face, and snatch up their little dogs like I'm gonna rape them or something.

I find it hilarious


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 22, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> "_coming out of the kennel_"



Okay come on now you're not even trying to hide it. This phrase downright sounds like something for bestiality and it concerns me deeply



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> pawsome



This is why the media still attacks us


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 22, 2016)

I am finding that block button rather useful.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 22, 2016)

Media should stop attacking us


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 22, 2016)

Thought we were a tolerant community
one of the most tolerant to anything.
maybe I was mistaken


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 22, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> Thought we were a tolerant community
> one of the most tolerant to anything.


You're fucking joking, right?


I hope so...


----------



## Somnium (Oct 22, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> Thought we were a tolerant community
> one of the most tolerant to anything.
> maybe I was mistaken



You should visit conventions! Most people here aren't even true furs.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 22, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Media should stop attacking us


Don't want media attention? Don't act and behave like a fucking degenerate. Simple. However, there always those who have an insane need for attention, and at that point ruin it for everyone else. Media have a fetish for showing the minority of a majority.



SomeDumbFluff said:


> Thought we were a tolerant community
> one of the most tolerant to anything.
> maybe I was mistaken


We're tolerant alright. Tolerant enough, that is.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 22, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> Thought we were a tolerant community
> one of the most tolerant to anything.
> maybe I was mistaken



Welcome to the internet!


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> You should visit conventions! Most people here aren't even true furs.


I have never been.
what are people like there?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 22, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> I have never been.
> what are people like there?


Like any other con, but Furry-themed. People in Fursuits, talking about Furry shit, Furry artists showing and/or selling their art, etc. Showing Furry animations, and the like. 

Generally people at cons are more extroverted, friendly and social. Can always find that one grumpy one if you look hard enough.


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 22, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Like any other con, but Furry-themed. People in Fursuits, talking about Furry shit, Furry artists showing and/or selling their art, etc. Showing Furry animations, and the like.
> 
> Generally people at cons are more extroverted, friendly and social. Can always find that one grumpy one if you look hard enough.


how possible would it be to sit outside and sell sketches to raise money to get in?
I've heard people are against it but its the only way I could ever go.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 22, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> how possible would it be to sit outside and sell sketches to raise money to get in?
> I've heard people are against it but its the only way I could ever go.



I think you better off just finding a local friend who could buy you a ticket


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Okay come on now you're not even trying to hide it. This phrase downright sounds like something for bestiality and it concerns me deeply



It's not like I made that phrase up myself. Think of it like coming out of the closet except less serious or important.


----------



## Lambda (Oct 22, 2016)

Sorry to intrude, but if those 4chan users (or whoever else) disrespects furry sayings similar to the phrase Guilleum2 is speaking of, then they get-chan out of here with their anime boobs on every forum (including any forum that has nothing to do with anime boobs). Nobody dares criticise them due to anonymous.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 22, 2016)

Lambda said:


> Sorry to intrude, but if those 4chan users (or whoever else) disrespects furry sayings similar to the phrase Guilleum2 is speaking of, then they get-chan out of here with their anime boobs on every forum (including any forum that has nothing to do with anime boobs). Nobody dares criticise them due to anonymous.


What



Guilleum2 said:


> It's not like I made that phrase up myself. Think of it like coming out of the closet except less serious or important.



Never use phrases like that if you value your public image


----------



## Lambda (Oct 22, 2016)

Basically, I understand what you're saying about defacing the furry fandom by making furry sound like freaks with that type of phrase. Though, I don't think you should care. There are many other disturbing things out there. I bet those who doubt the furry fandom are those who are into more disturbing things. I am referring to people who are online or make cringe compilations. However, those with an authoritarian personality, I understand why they don't like the furry fandom or any who identify as conservative.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 22, 2016)

Lambda said:


> Basically, I understand what you're saying about defacing the furry fandom by making furry sound like freaks with that type of phrase. Though, I don't think you should care. There are many other disturbing things out there. I bet those who doubt the furry fandom are those who are into more disturbing things. I am referring to people who are online or make cringe compilations. However, those with an authoritarian personality, I understand why they don't like the furry fandom or any who identify as conservative.



What does authoritarian have to do with that? At any rate I am authoritarian and I do enjoy the fandom, but I also have common sense on what is and isn't a good idea. Keeping to yourself is a good idea. Using phrases like "pawsome" and other really awkward puns/phrases do nothing but continue the narrative that _all _furries are degenerative rejects.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Sorry folks, I didn't intend to incite trouble.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 22, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> Sorry folks, I didn't intend to incite trouble.


it's not you starting shit, that would be sergei.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 22, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> it's not you starting shit, that would be sergei.


Nah totes him~


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 23, 2016)

Lambda said:


> Sorry to intrude, but if those 4chan users (or whoever else) disrespects furry sayings similar to the phrase Guilleum2 is speaking of, then they get-chan out of here with their anime boobs on every forum (including any forum that has nothing to do with anime boobs). Nobody dares criticise them due to anonymous.


Go back to Reddit.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 23, 2016)

..this is why i stay away from the majority of threads


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 23, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> ..this is why i stay away from the majority of threads



Turn that anti-social behaviour into shitposting behaviour~


----------



## Somnium (Oct 23, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Turn that anti-social behaviour into shitposting behaviour~



get out of my thread!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> get out of my thread!


Fuck fine


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> get out of my thread!


.....But this is an open forum. And an open thread.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 23, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> It's not like I made that phrase up myself. Think of it like coming out of the closet except less serious or important.


It's a good phrase I haven't heard before. I like it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> it's not you starting shit, that would be sergei.


It's why he gets blocked.


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 23, 2016)

Seems like a troll.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 23, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> Seems like a troll.


Sergei's a professional shitposter. He's like cigarettes: unpleasant at first, but then you get used to it and then die from throat cancer years later.


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 23, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Sergei's a professional shitposter. He's like cigarettes: unpleasant at first, but then you get used to it and then die from throat cancer years later.


damn... That seems accurate


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 23, 2016)

SomeDumbFluff said:


> Seems like a troll.


He is a troll.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 23, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Sergei's a professional shitposter. He's like cigarettes: unpleasant at first, but then you get used to it and then die from throat cancer years later.



You know me too well <3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 23, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You know me too well <3


I can respect a man who admits and commits to his shittiness. At least you've accepted it , you know?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 23, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I can respect a man who admits and commits to his shittiness. At least you've accepted it , you know?


Oh definitely. If you do something and you commit regardless of the result you deserve a beer


----------



## FakBaba (Oct 27, 2016)

Heartbroken :'v


----------



## KitSly (Oct 28, 2016)

I am currently single and looking.


----------



## neocmiri (Oct 28, 2016)

Single and been looking for a long time for the right woman.


----------



## KitSly (Oct 28, 2016)

neocmiri said:


> Single and been looking for a long time for the right woman.


I am right there with ya. I usually don't even get so much as a response.


----------



## neocmiri (Oct 28, 2016)

KitSly said:


> I am right there with ya. I usually don't even get so much as a response.


Yeah, dating websites are awful. Always "I'm looking for a man, been single for so long, will respond to anything." then if you aren't some super rich celebrity, they don't want to know.
One thing I learnt, don't use dating sites. The shallow people flock to them.


----------



## KitSly (Oct 28, 2016)

Then I am pretty screwed.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 28, 2016)

neocmiri said:


> Yeah, dating websites are awful. Always "I'm looking for a man, been single for so long, will respond to anything." then if you aren't some super rich celebrity, they don't want to know.
> One thing I learnt, don't use dating sites. The shallow people flock to them.



A lot of people use them for hook ups, so you need to dig deeper


----------



## KitSly (Oct 28, 2016)

I am going to try and stick it out using them, but if a year goes by and I still haven't found anything meaningful then I will give up.


----------



## neocmiri (Oct 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> A lot of people use them for hook ups, so you need to dig deeper


I've tried, even down to single mothers. Nothing. There is no one seriously looking on them.


----------



## KitSly (Oct 28, 2016)

Fantastic


----------



## Somnium (Oct 28, 2016)

neocmiri said:


> I've tried, even down to single mothers. Nothing. There is no one seriously looking on them.



I was on a dating site once at the at age of 14. Took me a few days to find a girl, she even asked me to go on a date with her, she would have showed me how to ice skate. However, I bottled out. We never met. And many years later I still don't know how to ice skate.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 28, 2016)

Oh, hey Somnium... How's it going?


----------



## Somnium (Oct 28, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Oh, hey Somnium... How's it going?



I need to buy a new bag to keep my bfs in.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I need to buy a new bag to keep my bfs in.


I bet you do...


----------



## Somnium (Oct 28, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I bet you do...



How is your relationship going on?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> How is your relationship going on?


Still single and looking innit. glad you found found somebody though...


----------



## Somnium (Oct 28, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Still single and looking innit. glad you found found somebody though...



Well I bought my boyfriends


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Well I bought my boyfriends


what do you mean? like a gigolo or something?


----------



## Somnium (Oct 28, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> what do you mean? like a gigolo or something?



nah man don't be silly. I bought dildos


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> nah man don't be silly. I bought dildos


oh right. yeah, why would you keep gigolos in a bag?


----------



## Somnium (Oct 28, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> oh right. yeah, why would you keep gigolos in a bag?



Because I'm a crazy serial killer who keeps his victims' heads in a bag under the bed :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 28, 2016)

Edgy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 29, 2016)

About 66% singles. Not really surprising.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 29, 2016)

well that was a crappy series of posts from me. don't what I was thinking last night :L


----------

